# 6.5L diesel. Good or Bad?



## Kollerman

Guys,

Got a question. My cousin called me yesterday saying that he saw a truck for sale. He said it was a 2000 Chevy 2500 ext cab with the 6.5L turbo diesel. The truck is in very good condition and has 96,000 miles on it. How is this engine compared to the Duramax engine? I could use this truck not only for my plowing, but for hauling my camper around as well.

My buddy has a Boss V plow that he said I could buy from him to hang on the front too. He currently has it on a 2000 Chevy 2500 with the 5.7.

Should this be something I take a serious look at? Does anyone know if the 6.5 engines had any trouble? I plan on doing some research on the internet, but you guys are experts on everything it seems, so I figure someone will have some great info.

I have attached 4 pics that he sent me of the truck. I have to go and look at it personally yet. I am being told the guy is asking $11,000 for it.

Jeremy


----------



## Q101ATFD

The 6.5L engines certainly don't have the punch that the Duramax has, but they are very stout engines. They had some problems in the early years, but the 1995 to 2000 engines have all the bugs worked out of them and will last for a very long time. The only major problem was the ECM overheating due to its location, but GM fixed that in 1998 I think. I think the price is pretty fair for the mileage and how clean the truck looks. That engine (and truck) will get you anywhere, but it might not be quite as fast as the Duramax - but you can beat up on the 6.5 till the cows come home - it's the same engine that is in the military HMMWV (Humvee). If you get it, be sure to add a set of Timbrens to the front end.


----------



## sonjaab

Thats WAY too much cash for a 10 yo truck..................PASS!


----------



## 2COR517

Q101ATFD;1053800 said:


> The 6.5L engines certainly don't have the punch that the Duramax has, but they are very stout engines. They had some problems in the early years, but the 1995 to 2000 engines have all the bugs worked out of them and will last for a very long time. The only major problem was the ECM overheating due to its location, but GM fixed that in 1998 I think.* I think the price is pretty fair for the mileage and how clean the truck looks. *That engine (and truck) will get you anywhere, but it might not be quite as fast as the Duramax - but you can beat up on the 6.5 till the cows come home - it's the same engine that is in the military HMMWV (Humvee). If you get it, be sure to add a set of Timbrens to the front end.





sonjaab;1053827 said:


> Thats *WAY too much cash for a 10 yo truck.*.................PASS!


Hmmm.......


----------



## bullettooth81

*6.5*

I would agree that $11K sounds high. Granted you can't find an early Duramax with that low of miles. And I haven't seen the rig to judge...

Anyway, the 6.5 is a great motor as long as it doesn't overheat. I know on the earlier ones a lot of guys put bigger radiators in them. I'm also not too familiar with how the auto tranny held up against it. Most of the people I know that have the 6.5 have the manual (but they also don't plow).

There is a place in New York that will re-build the fuel pumps to what GM had intended them to be (and better if you ask) for a really good price, and I hear they make the 6.5 run just shy of a Duramax.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Do a search here in the Chevy forums, the 6.5 has been talked about a few times.

The truck looks sharp, but the asking price is high IMO.


----------



## vegaman04

IMO its priced to high. The most common issue with these trucks are the PMD located on the injection pump. 

If your seriuos about a 6.5l, im looking to sell mine.


----------



## cet

I have 2 6.5's. One is a 1999 that I bought new and have had no problems with. The other is a 1998 exactly like the one you pictured. I bought it last year with a 7.5 Western contractor grade with the western wings and 123,000 miles. The truck is loaded with leather. It was also spotless and I paid $8700. $11,000 is way too much but I would buy another 6.5 if I found a good deal.


----------



## Kollerman

Well, I am going to go and look at it tomorrow. I called the guy on it over the last couple days and he sounds like he is not going to move at all from his asking price. He just kept telling me that it is way too nice of a truck to sell for much less than he is already putting it on sale for. 

We will see what happens.......

Jeremy


----------



## got-h2o

I like 6.5's.........................when they're $5-6k ones. I'd never pay near that for that truck. No matter how nice it is. They are outdated and underpowered. Again, I love 6.5's, but not enough to buy one instead of a newer, better truck. I just sold an 01 Dmax X-cab short bed for $8,200, an 03 with an MVP for $12k. $10-12k nice Dmaxes are available these days quite a bit. Cummins and Pstrokes the same. $11k can buy a better truck IMHO.


----------



## JoeCool

got-h2o;1055049 said:


> I like 6.5's.........................when they're $5-6k ones. I'd never pay near that for that truck. No matter how nice it is. They are outdated and underpowered. Again, I love 6.5's, but not enough to buy one instead of a newer, better truck. I just sold an 01 Dmax X-cab short bed for $8,200, an 03 with an MVP for $12k. $10-12k nice Dmaxes are available these days quite a bit. Cummins and Pstrokes the same. $11k can buy a better truck IMHO.


Agreed. I have had two, great trucks for my use but not comparable to today's diesels and too much $$.


----------



## Dewey

I've had two of them... I'd turn and run and don't look back !!!!


----------



## scottyknows50

how did this turn out???


----------



## Hmoreno777

Kollerman said:


> Guys,
> 
> Got a question. My cousin called me yesterday saying that he saw a truck for sale. He said it was a 2000 Chevy 2500 ext cab with the 6.5L turbo diesel. The truck is in very good condition and has 96,000 miles on it. How is this engine compared to the Duramax engine? I could use this truck not only for my plowing, but for hauling my camper around as well.
> 
> My buddy has a Boss V plow that he said I could buy from him to hang on the front too. He currently has it on a 2000 Chevy 2500 with the 5.7.
> 
> Should this be something I take a serious look at? Does anyone know if the 6.5 engines had any trouble? I plan on doing some research on the internet, but you guys are experts on everything it seems, so I figure someone will have some great info.
> 
> I have attached 4 pics that he sent me of the truck. I have to go and look at it personally yet. I am being told the guy is asking $11,000 for it.
> 
> Jeremy
> 
> View attachment 78425
> 
> 
> View attachment 78426
> 
> 
> View attachment 78427
> 
> 
> View attachment 78428


I know its been a while since the post of the 6.5 deisel chevy. Bit does anyone know what happened to that truck. I had one similar when I was 18, Im desperately looking dor the one posted


----------



## JMHConstruction

Damn it, you got me replying to an old post.. had to delete what I said:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

JMHConstruction said:


> Damn it, you got me replying to an old post.. had to delete what I said:laugh:


See what happens when you get old. OP, I'm not trying to be a Richard, but she's probably beer cans now.


----------

